# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Eastern english people`s mt-DNA

## motatalea

I have heared that Y-DNA of eastern english are very close to north western germans contrawisely to western english Y-DNA which is very closer to welsh . but What about mt-DNA of eastern english ,Is it closer too to north western germans like Y-DNA not?

----------


## Maciamo

I don't know. Most mtDNA tests are low resolution (HVR1 and HVR2), which makes it pretty much useless for close regional comparisons inside Europe. Once there will be some big studies (over 1000 samples) using only full sequences from the UK, Benelux, Scandinavia and Germany we will have a clearer picture. I don't expect to see it before a few years though. DNA tests are still very slow and full mtDNA sequences still too expensive to be popular.

----------


## motatalea

> I don't know. Most mtDNA tests are low resolution (HVR1 and HVR2), which makes it pretty much useless for close regional comparisons inside Europe. Once there will be some big studies (over 1000 samples) using only full sequences from the UK, Benelux, Scandinavia and Germany we will have a clearer picture. I don't expect to see it before a few years though. DNA tests are still very slow and full mtDNA sequences still too expensive to be popular.


1- I have seen in the link of (Iceland wikipedia the free engylopedia) that people of Iceland are genetically typical of Norway in the case of male lineages but in case of female lineages they are very close to Irish people . so how they knew to compare between mt-dna of ireland,iceland and norway?
2- and you wrote in the page of europedia that J2 is only about 1 % in egypt but how is that and some people said that j2 is about 12% in egypt and j1 is about 20%?

----------


## Maciamo

> 1- I have seen in the link of (Iceland wikipedia the free engylopedia) that people of Iceland are genetically typical of Norway in the case of male lineages but in case of female lineages they are very close to Irish people . so how they knew to compare between mt-dna of ireland,iceland and norway?


I don't have the data from this study, but I think they did a detailed analysis.




> 2- and you wrote in the page of europedia that J2 is only about 1 % in egypt but how is that and some people said that j2 is about 12% in egypt and j1 is about 20%?


That was about Y-DNA, not mtDNA.

----------


## motatalea

> I don't have the data from this study, but I think they did a detailed analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> That was about Y-DNA, not mtDNA.


ok your subject about percentage of european haplogroups by country was really very fascinating i really thank you for your great effort but please there is a simple comment : 1- what does R1b s116- mean and what does R1b s116+ mean? and why the first is germanic and the 2nd is celtic?
2-What do you think about the percent of halogroup J2 and J1 in egypt?

----------


## Maciamo

> ok your subject about percentage of european haplogroups by country was really very fascinating i really thank you for your great effort but please there is a simple comment : 1- what does R1b s116- mean and what does R1b s116+ mean? and why the first is germanic and the 2nd is celtic?


S116- means that a person does not have the S116 mutation. S116+ means that they have it. I understand your confusion about the association with the Germanic ethnicity. In fact there are S116+ in Germanic countries too, but S116- (specifically the S21+ branch) is much more common, especially in northern Germany, Austria, the Netherlands and England.




> 2-What do you think about the percent of halogroup J2 and J1 in egypt?


You already asked me this question here.

----------


## Semitic Duwa

I'm eastern English>>>>>J1c2.

----------


## English Lad

Hi,

I've just signed up after receiving results from 23andMe.

My Maternal line is W1. I'm Eastern English, going from Grantham and York down towards Kent. All entirely east side of England.

My Paternal line is R1a1a.

I have ordered some tests with FTDNA, I'd like to know what branches my Haplogroups belong too. Should be very interesting!

----------


## EastAnglian

> Hi,
> 
> I've just signed up after receiving results from 23andMe.
> 
> My Maternal line is W1. I'm Eastern English, going from Grantham and York down towards Kent. All entirely east side of England.
> 
> My Paternal line is R1a1a.
> 
> I have ordered some tests with FTDNA, I'd like to know what branches my Haplogroups belong too. Should be very interesting!


I'm entirely East Anglian, my mtdna is U3a, on FTDNA lots of German matches, although I do seem to be quite Scandinavian according to Eurogenes, some of my closest population matches on there are Swedish and Orcadian.

----------


## English Lad

> I'm entirely East Anglian, my mtdna is U3a, on FTDNA lots of German matches, although I do seem to be quite Scandinavian according to Eurogenes, some of my closest population matches on there are Swedish and Orcadian.


]

I sent my entire MtDNA genome results to a bloke who runs thecid website, which is all information about the W haplgoroup. He put me in the W1g subclade , which I have only one match, a women in Germany. Apparantly W1g came to Britain via the earliest migrations of Celts, or later with the Anglo Saxons ( possibly. ) .However, I ordered an upgrade from FTDNA to their full Mtdna sequence test. So we'll see what that brings up, I also upgraded my YDNA markers from 12 to 67, so that'll bring me my shorthand for my R1a. Or should do...

----------


## LHW

> 1- I have seen in the link of (Iceland wikipedia the free engylopedia) that people of Iceland are genetically typical of Norway in the case of male lineages but in case of female lineages they are very close to Irish people . so how they knew to compare between mt-dna of ireland,iceland and norway?
> 2- and you wrote in the page of europedia that J2 is only about 1 % in egypt but how is that and some people said that j2 is about 12% in egypt and j1 is about 20%?


A look at more recent early Medieval history in northern Europe would provide the answer here - it is well documented that during the 9th century AD Norwegian Vikings travelled around the coast of Scotland and settled in a number of places in Scotland, England, Wales and Ireland (they founded Dublin in Ireland, populated Anglesey in Wales and areas surrounding Liverpool in the NW of England). After reaching Ireland research indicates that Vikings (presumably males looking at the DNA) went on to populate Iceland, forming relationships with Irish women and taking them along with them hence the incongruent mtdna / y-dna. Can't help with the second enquiry I'm sorry  :Sad:

----------

